# Vet at Dijon - Can anyone recommend ?



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

Please can any one recommend a vet in or near Dijon in France to do the necessary Pet Passport checks etc. ? 
I am travelling up from the south of France on quite a tight schedule due to MOT constraints - so looking for a vet on the Friday to catch Ferry early on Sunday morning. 

Thanks in anticipation. Captain Bligh :brave:


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Not in Dijon but a little further towards home and not too far off route
Bécu Jocelynâ€Žunstarred 31 Rue Doct Pellier, 51000 Châlons en Champagne, Franceâ€Ž - 03 26 68 38 31â€Ž.
She was very helpful spoke good English and cheap. 
We took our own frontline but she supplied the worming tablets and it was about 27 euro for 2 dogs. 
There is a great municiple campsite in the town with a small outdoor restaurant/cafe which is ideal if your overnighting and don't fancy cooking. 
It won best small campsite in France in the CC magazine a few years back. 
We have used it for both first and last night stops when heading for the tunnel.
James


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Vets*

Hi

This is the website to the French Yellow Pages

http://www.pagesjaunes.fr/

The word "QUI" means who, so type vetenaires

OU means WHERE, so type the town.

Cheers

Russell


----------

